# update on my 75g planted eartheater tank!



## tylerh (Aug 29, 2012)

Little update on my amazon eartheater tank! planning and wanted to upgrade to a 125 gallon in the next year. 2 A. heckelii, 2 G. altifrons, 1 angel, 1 G. Redhead Tapajos, 2 M. ramerezi, 6 corey cats (panda, normal, speckled), 1 normal pleco, 1 rubbermouth pleco (a rare sight when he's out)
altifrons









balzanii









heckelii - by far my favorite fish! lets you pet and hold him









leucosticta









ramerezi


----------



## tylerh (Aug 29, 2012)

Tank shot coming soon!


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

All of your fish have beautiful colors.


----------



## Morpheen (Jul 21, 2010)

Love geos and love your tank!


----------



## tylerh (Aug 29, 2012)

...couldn't level the pic out. My photoshop trial expired unfortunately.
75 gallon with various plants species and a bunch of driftwood. It definitely helps with the pH of the tank @ around 6.5. All my eartheaters are happy and doing very well.


----------



## tylerh (Aug 29, 2012)

bumpski


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Love your tank setup...your plants are huge. I bet the fish love it too!


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Love the tank, and where did you score the leucosticta, nice choice, i dont see many people have them much? Is that a lego guy in the tank lol?


----------



## tylerh (Aug 29, 2012)

thanks guys! scored all these cichlids locally nearly New Orleans... and yes, thats a lego rabbit figure for easter haha


----------



## tylerh (Aug 29, 2012)

Here's an updated pic of my heckelii, and one of the red head tapajos I added. Ill try to get pics of the steindachneri


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Great looking tank and fish.


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

Beautiful tank, beautiful fish, and excellent photos.


----------



## pharrix (May 26, 2011)

very nice tank. thanks for sharing.


----------



## tylerh (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## André (May 19, 2013)

Hello,

Nice Scape! And very beatiful Fish with nice Colors :thumb:

But why there are: Redalge/Rotalgen: Beardalge/Bartalgen und Brushalge/Pinselalgen (Rhodophyta)?
What for Parameters: CO2, Filter, Fe, PO4 ?

I fight a long time with this ********. I brought them under controll with more Plants and Fe and PO4 watch and drop.
They like Fe and many PO4. Also a low CO2 level ore the wrong Filter material, bring them on the way.

But, very nice Scape and strong Fish with full Colors :thumb: want more opcorn:

P.S. The Forum have a Gramatik Programm?


----------



## tylerh (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks man. Put a video and FTS update here: http://cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopi ... 0&t=258078 
To be honest, never taken a parameter measure of iron, phosphates, etc and other trace element. PH is about 6.5 with the temp ~80-84 F. I use an aquaclear WITHOUT the charcoal because it absorbs organics and elements the plants can use. And for co2, I just use an air pump which does pump some atmospheric C into the tank. For chemicals I use water conditioner, algae controllants along with water changes at about 50% every 2-3 days


----------

